# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام >  أنا أعيش في أفضل دولة في العالم ..♥ الامــــــــــارات ♥

## #..Lamar..#

*




سؤال قد يساور البعض من قاطني الامارات ومحبيها، فحينما يتحدث المرء عن الإمارات يشعر ان هذه البلاد تسكنه، فكثير من الديار والمدن التي نلقاها أو نسكنها تغادرنا، ربما عند اول صالة مغادرين، لكن في أحيان كثيرة هنالك بلدان تقيم بداخلنا، وهي قليلة وربما نادرة. 


فصارت هذه الارض الطيبة مقصداً لملايين السياح في عز حرها، وقبلة للباحثين عن الأمان والاستقرار في شتائها، وامست نقطة التقاء لكل المؤسسات والمنتديات الاقتصادية والفعاليات العالمية. 


والإمارات بلد نادر لقصة تعايش متفردة، إذ تقطنها وتزورها أكثر من مئتي جنسية من انحاء المعمورة، وتتعايش على ترابها عقائد وأديان وثقافات تذكرنا بعظمة الاندلس في أيام زهوها وتألقها، حيث لم تتميز بلاد الاندلس فقط بوجود قصر الحمراء أو مسجد قرطبة الكبير. 

ولا بمدن اشبيلية والزهراء، انما تميزت عبر تاريخها بما قدمت للإنسانية من أنموذج فريد عن امكانية التعايش بين الحضارات والاديان، مثلما هو الحال في دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة التي تستحضر لنا وتمدنا بما هو مشرق ومضيء في تاريخنا المجيد.. 


نحب الإمارات لان الإنسان هنا، وبغض النظر عن جنسه وعرقه واصله، يجد فيها مكانا محترما ولائقاً للعيش، تصون إنسانيته وتحفظ كرامته وتؤمن له حقوقه، من دون منة أو ادعاء. فللطفل مدينة وللمرأة مكان ومكانة، وللابداع فيها والابتكار موضع الصدارة.. نسجت علاقة رقي وتحضر بين المكان وبين الإنسان، جعلته يحب هذا المكان ويحافظ على خصوصيته. فهي في الواقع قصة تنوع يمنح الحضارة نكهتها المميزة، وشاهد على قدرة الناس في ظل العدل على التعايش بينهم بكل محبة واحترام. 


يقول صاحب السمو الشيخ خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان رئيس الدولة: ان جهودنا وخططنا الاستراتيجية تنصب لتحويل دولة الإمارات إلى مركز اقليمي للاقتصاد العالمي، لتكون لها الريادة في مختلف الميادين الاقتصادية والاستثمارية والصناعية والتكنلوجية والعلمية.. نعم انها دولة امتلكت مشروعها النهضوي بكل ثقة واقتدار، وسائرة نحو اهدافها بدقة. 


وهي دولة رائدة في التخطيط ورائدة في وضع الخطط موضع التنفيذ وتحويل خططها إلى مشاريع ومدن وبيئات جاذبة للاستثمار تراها على الارض، لا ان تسمع عنها فقط حبيسة الادراج الحكومية والملفات في الادارات البيروقراطية مثلما هو المعتاد عند اغلب البلدان.. 


الإمارات قصة نجاح رائعة تسير بتناغم، دولة متصالحة مع ذاتها ومع اقليمها، تنشد الرقي والتقدم والتطور. وهنا يقول صاحب السمو الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم فارس النهضة والعمران: ان قوة دبي ضمن الاتحاد مع باقي مكونات الإمارات العربية المتحدة، وان نجاح دبي هو امتداد لنجاح ابوظبي والإمارات الاخرى.. 


بهذه الرؤية وهذا الفكر الثاقب، تدار الإمارات التي حباها الله بشعب طيب ووطن تتجسد فيه كل معاني الكرم والسماحة والأصالة، وطن منحه الله قائدين تتحدث منجزاتهما على الارض قبل ان تسمع كلماتهما، يتملكهما حب كبير لبلدهما ويهبان في الملمات كالفرسان اذا ما حلت نازلة في اي ركن من اركان امتهم العربية والإسلامية.. 


الامارات بلد يتنفس كل من يقيم على ارضه نسائم الكرامة واحقاق الحق، فلا كبير في دار زايد على القانون، مهما علا شأنه واستطالت قامته.. تجد شيوخ هذه البلاد يسيرون وسط الناس، من دون مواكبة للعساكر أو الحرس المدجج بالسلاح، لأنهم عدلوا فأمنو، أحبو شعبهم وبادلهم حباً وأمانًا واخلاصاً.. والشرطي كما يريده ولاة الأمر ان يكون صديقا للناس لا رقيبا عليهم.. 


هذه هي الإمارات العربية التي نحبها، هي ورشة عمل ومشاريع قوانين ونظم إدارية تيسر على الناس أمورهم في الحياة، كما انها تعد مصدرا للاستقرار والسلام في الاقليم، فسياستها الخارجية تقوم على التعاون والاحترام المتبادل، دولة ايجابية لا تحمل ضغائن أو احقادا لأحد، محبة للخير وعطاؤها بلغ كل مربع في الارض، وما حلت نائبة بأحد الا وكان اهلها سباقون لمد يد العون والغوث، يعطون من غير منة وكأنما ينطبق عليهم القول الجميل «يعطيك ويعتذر».. 


ايتها الإمارات الغالية على قلوب كل العرب والمسلمين، أسأذنك ان اوجه لك التحية، وهي لا تعدو همسة وفاء على ما غمرتنا به من لطيف نسائمك وعبير محبتك، وكرم مرؤتك ونبل عطائك، وعلو همتك ورقي اهلك. 


وشمائل شعبك وسجايا حكامك وشيوخك الكرام اهل العفو والمقدرة والطيبة.. دولة تيقن البعيد عنها قبل القريب، أنها بعد ان ربحت خيار التنمية قد كسبت القلوب، ولسوف تبقى والى الابد ترفرف رايات العز والشموخ عاليا في سمائك الصافية، ولانكم حفرتم محبتكم أهل الامارات، فمكانتكم في قلوب ابناء الأمة بحروف مدادها الخير والعطاء والتسامح.. وتحية لمن شيد وأعلى البنيان.. 


فوطن مثل هذا يرفل بالعز والسؤدد، سيظل فخرا لاهله، كما هو فخر لابناء امته..* 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

البقاء لذاتي المؤمنة 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
معلومات عن شركات الاثاث لنقل الاسر و... 
بغيت اعرف معلومه عن عابلة آل علي الكرام . 
ما هي شد البطن؟ 
اعطوني نصيحتكم بنات 
العذاب بعد عمليه تحويل المسار المصغر افيدوني 
في الكويت 200 مليون دينار وَفْرٌ بـ«العلاج... 
برنامج صيدلية مجانى وكامل 
تحذير من شركة تمريض منزلي

----------


## ^الدماني^

بالرغم من كل الانتقادات اللي بين كل حزة والثانية توجه للامارات من مواطنين ووافدين

تتم أفضل مكان للسكن في العالم

يوم أسافر سواء بلاد متقدمة أو متخلفة
أحس بقيمة كل المميزات المتاحة لنا في بلادنا

ويقول المثل الشعبي :
"بلادك تربيك ...والغربة تشتت بك"  :Smile:

----------


## أم كاكي

بلادنا كل شي حلو فيها والحمدلله كل شي متوفر لنا

بس عيبها انها فاتحه الباب لكل حد سواء عنده غرض او بدون 

الله يحفظنا ويحفظ بلدنا

----------


## AL TALY

*•*
*.* 
*السـلام عليـكم ورحمـَةﮧ اللـهﮧ وبركـاتـﮧه ,,!* 
*يسعد . . ~> مســآكم //صبـــآآحكم . .*  

*........................................ بكـل خيــر وبركـةﮧ . . ~*
*.* 
*.* 

*اللهم احفظ الإمارات و خليفة*
*و إرحم عبدك زايد بن سلطان* 
*.*
*{ كـآنت هنـآ* 
*........* *..**......**......**......**......**....* *•° التَلي °•* 
*.*
*•*

----------


## ميمي الفلاسي

> بالرغم من كل الانتقادات اللي بين كل حزة والثانية توجه للامارات من مواطنين ووافدين
> 
> تتم أفضل مكان للسكن في العالم
>  
> يوم أسافر سواء بلاد متقدمة أو متخلفة
> أحس بقيمة كل المميزات المتاحة لنا في بلادنا
> 
> ويقول المثل الشعبي :
> "بلادك تربيك ...والغربة تشتت بك"

----------


## ثريا النجوم

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر على نعمة الأهل والوطن الله يحفظ بلادنا ويديم علينا نعمة الأمن والأمان

----------


## #..Lamar..#

up up up

----------


## بنـــوتهF

والله يا بنات مافي احلى من الامارات ونحن راضين فيها بزينها وشينها
فديت اماراتنا والله اني ما اطيق البعد عنها ... من يومين رديت من المانيا والله يشهد اني كرهت حياتي وانا بعيدعن الامارات ...

----------


## سوالف بحر

صدقتي والله
اللهم احفظ هالبلاد بشيوخها وناسها الطيبة وارضها وبرها وبحرها 
ودايم دار العز ياامارات الخير 
اللهم احفظ عليها الامن والامان وبلاد المسلمين
امين

----------


## kokabody

الله يديم علينا النعمه يارب ويحفظ لنا البلاد

----------


## #..Lamar..#

للررررررررررررررفع

----------


## فجــر الليالي

> بالرغم من كل الانتقادات اللي بين كل حزة والثانية توجه للامارات من مواطنين ووافدين
> 
> تتم أفضل مكان للسكن في العالم
> 
> يوم أسافر سواء بلاد متقدمة أو متخلفة
> أحس بقيمة كل المميزات المتاحة لنا في بلادنا
> 
> ويقول المثل الشعبي :
> "بلادك تربيك ...والغربة تشتت بك"


*
الدمــاني ، يـآآخي انت عجيبــهـ 
كللللله اتقوليـن اللي بخاطري فـ ردودج 
و يـآآآ مكثـر الاقتباسـات اللي اسويـها من كـلامج*

----------


## #..Lamar..#

للــــــــــــــــرفع

----------


## حبة دخون

شعور رائع يحلق بي في أعالي السماء عندما يكون الكلام عن أغلى وأحب وأروع وأجمل وأرقى أرض خلقها الله وزرع عشقها في شرااااااااااااااااايين قلبي ...والأروع عندما يتفنن المخلصون أمثالك في مدحها..

----------


## #..Lamar..#

أشكر كل اخت دخلت وعلقت على موضوعي 

وكل اخت زارت الموضوع لو حتى ما علقت  :Smile: 


جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## dnyailwalah

فديت ترابج اماراتي والله حسيت فقيمتها اكثر وتاثرت يوم اغتربت

----------


## شموخ أم شخبوط

.. فديتــــج إماراتــــي ..

 :Smile: 

.. الله يحفظ بلادي إن شاءالله ..

----------


## rozee

*لا أمريكا ولا جنيف ولا باريس أولندن أو أي دولة قدرت تعوضني عن الامارات فديت ترابها وعمار يادار لها العز مقدار*

----------


## أخت مسلمة

لا تخلونها عيل. الله يخليها لنا.

----------


## smile94

ادعوا ان الله يحفظ بلادنا دايما

----------


## بنت التميمي

عمااااااااااااااااار يا بلادي...ما في بلاد تسوى ترابج.

----------


## #..Lamar..#

للرررررررررفع

----------


## @ميرامار@

** 

*أحبج يا بلادي .. والله يديم علينا النعم وراااااااااحة البال...ويطول فعمر شيوخنا ... ويعينا على خدمة بلادنا الغاليه...*
**
**

----------


## rawaan

فديت ترابج يا اغلى بلاااااااااااااااااد

----------


## بطة بيضاء

اكيد الامارات افضل دولة في العالم من غير شك

حتى في برنامج كلام نواعم بيتطرقون لهذه المسألة عن قريب تابعوهم

----------


## دلوعة 2007

بتم الامارات اغلى دار عندي احبها بزينها وشينها

----------


## وردة اماراتية

احبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــج امـــــــــــــــــــــاراتي

----------


## ماسة الذوق

صح انها بلادي وعشت وتربيت فيها بس واايد يظاايقني ان زوجي مب لاقي 

لا وظيفه ولا بيت ولا حتى وافقو على طلب تسديد دينه فالبنك 

يعني بالذمه مواطن ويسكن بالايجار ؟؟؟ يوصل للشيوخ ثلاث مرااات ويردووونه

وهو مواطن ومن امارة ابووظبي ومن قبيله معروووفه شو يبون اكثر عن جي 


اسمحيلي اقول لج في دولة الامارات اذا مااكاانت عندك وااسطه قويه مابتعيش فيها وبتتنعم بخيراتها 

بالعكس بتعيش فيها مثل الغريب

----------


## #..Lamar..#

للرررررررررررفع

----------


## um-mahra777

الحمد لله

----------


## احساس راااقي

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر على نعمة الأهل والوطن الله يحفظ بلادنا ويديم علينا نعمة الأمن والأمان

----------


## #..Lamar..#

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر على نعمة الأهل والوطن الله يحفظ بلادنا ويديم علينا نعمة الأمن والأمان

----------


## Re-em

الله يحفظها من كل شر

----------


## #..Lamar..#

للرررررررررررفع

----------


## نعيمية دلع

بلادنا ما فيها شي غير الاجانب والوافدين الي خربوها معقووول و بالعقل هندي ياخذ دورين ف برج خليفه لو كان ف بلاده حق سيكل ما بيكون عنده كلو خيرنا وكل شي شبابنا هب لاقين شغل وهم شافطين كل شي لين متى بنتم جي ف كل شي قلدونا حسبي الله عليهم حاسدينا ع الي نحن فيه القهر انه يطرشون للبلاد الغرب كل شي وهنيه ناس مواطنين هب لاقيين ياكلون حتى خبز استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## ام عموره

جميله يا امارااااااااات

----------


## bissanza

يا وهاب : هبها من خيري الدنيا والآخرة ..
يا رزاق : ارزقها الفرح والسرور ..
يا كريم : أكرمها براحة البال ..
يا ميسر : يسر لها كل أمر عسير ..
اللهم إني أسألك لها بأسمائك الحسنى كل خير
تطمح له نفسها الطيبة

----------


## #..Lamar..#

يا وهاب : هبها من خيري الدنيا والآخرة ..
يا رزاق : ارزقها الفرح والسرور ..
يا كريم : أكرمها براحة البال ..
يا ميسر : يسر لها كل أمر عسير ..
اللهم إني أسألك لها بأسمائك الحسنى كل خير
تطمح له نفسها الطيبة

----------


## كعبيه 2009

> بلادنا كل شي حلو فيها والحمدلله كل شي متوفر لنا
> 
> بس عيبها انها فاتحه الباب لكل حد سواء عنده غرض او بدون 
> 
> الله يحفظنا ويحفظ بلدنا

----------


## فطمطم

سبحان الله ووبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## مرسى الامل

اللهم احفظ الإمارات و خليفة
و إرحم عبدك زايد بن سلطان

----------


## بنـت أحمـد

> *
> ايتها الإمارات الغالية على قلوب كل العرب والمسلمين، أسأذنك ان اوجه لك التحية، وهي لا تعدو همسة وفاء على ما غمرتنا به من لطيف نسائمك وعبير محبتك، وكرم مرؤتك ونبل عطائك، وعلو همتك ورقي اهلك. 
> *



موضوع يشرح الصدر و يبرد القلب ^^

الله يحفظ دار زايـد و اهلها

----------


## #..Lamar..#

للررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

الله يحفظها ويدوم عزها ,,,

----------


## #..Lamar..#

للررررررررفع

----------


## shames123

الله يحفظ امارات الحبيبة من كل شر ومن عين كل حاسد حقود

دام عزج يا اماراتي

----------


## روح السلطان

مووفقه

----------


## *ام مهاري*

يارب احمي بلادي من كل شر

----------


## #..Lamar..#

للرفــــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## b-noota-90

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر على نعمة الأهل والوطن الله يحفظ بلادنا ويديم علينا نعمة الأمن والأمان

----------


## كبريائي ذبحني

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر على نعمة الأهل والوطن الله يحفظ بلادنا ويديم علينا نعمة الأمن والأمان

----------


## #..Lamar..#

اب اب اب

----------


## نـور الدنـيا

اللهم إحفظ الإمارات وإحفظ الشيخ خليفة وشيوخ الإمارات وأدم علينا الأمن والأمان يارب.

الله يرحم الشيخ زايد

----------


## ramroum2

الله يحمي الإمارات من كل مكروه

----------


## المغتربة

الله يحفظ بلادنا فديت الامارررررررررات

----------


## مدى رضاكم

الحمدالله بلادنا احسن بلادوشيوخنا مافى منهم الله يحفظهم

----------


## omkhalid

بلادنا كل شي حلو فيها والحمدلله كل شي متوفر لنا

بس عيبها انها فاتحه الباب لكل حد سواء عنده غرض او بدون 

الله يحفظنا ويحفظ بلدنا

----------


## #..Lamar..#

للرررررفع

----------


## فطمطم

بلادنا كل شي حلو فيها والحمدلله كل شي متوفر لنا

بس عيبها انها فاتحه الباب لكل حد سواء عنده غرض او بدون 

الله يحفظنا ويحفظ بلدنا

----------


## #..Lamar..#

للـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرفع

----------


## الدانه

*افدا الامارات وافدا سماها وافدا هواها*

*3>*

----------


## #..Lamar..#

للررررررررررررررفع

----------


## بنت الشوامس 2

اللهم احفظ الإمارات و خليفة
و إرحم عبدك زايد بن سلطان

----------


## الأحلام الملونة

شفت بلاد كثير أجمل من هل البلاد ما لقيت
وأذا أهل البلاد يحبون الأمارات لأنها أولا وأخيرا وطنهم
أقول وأنا وافدة أعشق كل حبة تراب فيها وأدعوا الله العالي القدير
أن يحفظها من كل شر ويديم الأمن والأمان فيها ويبعد عنها كل شر
وأدعوا لصاحبة الموضوع الله يحفظك ويسعدك دنيا وآخرة يارب

----------


## فديت ابوي

> *•*
> *.* 
> *السـلام عليـكم ورحمـَةﮧ اللـهﮧ وبركـاتـﮧه ,,!* 
> *يسعد . . ~> مســآكم //صبـــآآحكم . .*  
> 
> *........................................ بكـل خيــر وبركـةﮧ . . ~*
> *.* 
> *.* 
> 
> ...

----------


## تسونامي

الله يديم علينا النعمه يارب ويحفظ لنا البلاد

----------


## عينآويه 7

فديت بلآدي 

الرب لها حافظ

----------


## #..Lamar..#

أشكر مروركم الكريم 


 :Smile: 


للرفع

----------


## ام سالم 79

> بالرغم من كل الانتقادات اللي بين كل حزة والثانية توجه للامارات من مواطنين ووافدين
> 
> تتم أفضل مكان للسكن في العالم
> 
> يوم أسافر سواء بلاد متقدمة أو متخلفة
> أحس بقيمة كل المميزات المتاحة لنا في بلادنا
> 
> ويقول المثل الشعبي :
> "بلادك تربيك ...والغربة تشتت بك"


صدقت والله ......

----------


## quoot

*اللهم احفظ الإمارات و خليفة
و إرحم عبدك زايد بن سلطان*

----------


## #..Lamar..#

up up up

----------


## ام فروووسي

فديت الامارات

----------


## shames123

اهههههههه فديت بلادي ما بدلها بكنوز الدنيا

----------


## #..Lamar..#

( اللهم ارزقني زوجا صالحا ورزقني منه ذرية صالحه -- اللهم آمين )

----------


## #..Lamar..#

وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا ، وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا

----------


## أم سيّافي

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر على نعمة الأهل والوطن الله يحفظ بلادنا ويديم علينا نعمة الأمن والأمان

----------


## @وردة جوري@

فديييييييييت بلاااااادي

----------


## شهد الظاهري

ربـي يحفظهـآا وكلنـآا فدى ترآابهـآا ..

----------


## #..Lamar..#

وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا ، وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا

----------


## ريماني العين

»•ııĭĬ|( لحظه بيي ويااكـ خذني لدار الزين..دار الاجانب مووول ما هي بمرغوبهـ||Ĭĭı•«

----------


## مرت خالد

فديت بلادى الله يحفظها لنا و يحفظ شيوخنا وشعبها اميييييييييين

----------


## #..Lamar..#

للرررررفع

----------


## دانة الغربية

الله يحفظهاا

----------


## #..Lamar..#

وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا ، وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا

----------


## بطاقه

أحب مكه والمدينه أكثر

----------


## #..Lamar..#

الصدقة تحسن ختامك ,قال صلى الله عليه وسلم "صنائع المعروف تقي مصارع السوء"

----------


## #..Lamar..#

وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا ، وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا

----------


## #..Lamar..#

°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## بطة بيضاء

الحمدلله و الشكر .. فديت ترابج يا الامارات

----------


## #..Lamar..#

للرررررررررفع

----------


## #..Lamar..#

°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## سمراء العيون

لنا الفخر بأننا أبناء زايد

----------


## دانة ثمينة

فعلا
أنا أعيش في أفضل دولة في العالم الإمارات
وأنا أشهد

----------


## m-lady

> بالرغم من كل الانتقادات اللي بين كل حزة والثانية توجه للامارات من مواطنين ووافدين
> 
> تتم أفضل مكان للسكن في العالم
> 
> يوم أسافر سواء بلاد متقدمة أو متخلفة
> أحس بقيمة كل المميزات المتاحة لنا في بلادنا
> 
> ويقول المثل الشعبي :
> "بلادك تربيك ...والغربة تشتت بك"



صح لسانج ......

----------


## أم شوأأخي

يحفظج الله بلادى الامارات 
والله صدق يوم تظهر للبلدان الثانيه تعرف شكثر هي غير ومرموقه وحلللوه بكل معانيها بلادى في عيونى ما من يماريها

----------


## #..Lamar..#

°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## #..Lamar..#

°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## أم نظارات



----------


## حلاوة الإيمان

فعلا الحمد لله على هذه النعمة و الله يديمها علينا يا رب

----------


## #..Lamar..#

°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## أم الأطفال

أفضل مكان للسكن في العالم اماراتي الحبيبه
الله يحفظه من كل شر ويزيده خير وامان 
اللهم امين

----------


## #..Lamar..#

°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## غروري ضروري

الله يحفظ ترابها وحكومتها وشعبها......آآآآميييين

ْْْ أنـــا أفــتــخر إنـــي إمــاراتي...أسكن بهــا وتسكن بذاتـــيْْْْ

----------


## x memo x

فديت بلادي والله ما تحسون بغلاها الا يوم تكونون بعيد عنها 
والله ما اقول غير كل بلاد العالم ما تسواج يالامارات

----------


## $فاقده غالي$

اااااااااااااااامارااااااااااااااااااااااتي واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافتخر

----------


## queen الشوامس

والله موضوعج روعــــــة
الحمدلله على نعمة الأمن والأمان 
والله يرحم الشيخ زايد ويطول بعمر الشيخ خليفة وبعمر شيوخنا كلهم والله انهم ذخر لنا 
لوبنعبر نعجز نوصف حبنا لدولتنا شكثر
ربي يحفظها ويحمي دولتنا

----------


## #..Lamar..#

°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## الحميدية

> up up up


باختصاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار انا اماااااااااااااااراتية وافتخر  :12 (19): 
فدييييتج

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Sob7an:

----------


## #..Lamar..#

°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## #..Lamar..#

"اللهم ارزقني بالزوج الذي هو خير لي وأنا خير 
له في ديننا ودنيانا ومعاشنا وعاقبة أمرنا عاجله وآجله"

----------


## وحيده بزماني2

الله يحفظج يا بلاااااااادي

----------


## كبريائي ذبحني

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر على نعمة الأهل والوطن الله يحفظ بلادنا ويديم علينا نعمة الأمن والأمان

----------


## #..Lamar..#

"اللهم ارزقني بالزوج الذي هو خير لي وأنا خير 
له في ديننا ودنيانا ومعاشنا وعاقبة أمرنا عاجله وآجله"

----------


## العفري2000

الحمد الله على هذي النعمه
والله يحفظ دولتنا من كل شر

----------


## #..Lamar..#

"اللهم ارزقني بالزوج الذي هو خير لي وأنا خير 
له في ديننا ودنيانا ومعاشنا وعاقبة أمرنا عاجله وآجله"

----------


## Darb alwed

صدقتي بكل كلمة فديت داري قمة التقدم والحضارة 

إن غبت عنها دقايق هزني شوقي قصة غرامي معاها فوق منطوقي
فيها ربيت وعليها امجبة عروقي اغلى من الروح اغللى يا اماراتي

----------


## ^ روح ^

> شفت بلاد كثير أجمل من هل البلاد ما لقيت
> وأذا أهل البلاد يحبون الأمارات لأنها أولا وأخيرا وطنهم
> أقول وأنا وافدة أعشق كل حبة تراب فيها وأدعوا الله العالي القدير
> أن يحفظها من كل شر ويديم الأمن والأمان فيها ويبعد عنها كل شر
> وأدعوا لصاحبة الموضوع الله يحفظك ويسعدك دنيا وآخرة يارب


الله يرزقج بالريال الصالح يا lamar وبسويلج حمام مغربي لعرسج قولي امين

----------


## الريامي

الله يحفظ الامارات وشيوخها ويحفظنا من كل حاسد
ياااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## #..Lamar..#

Up up up up

----------


## نسمه طيبه

الله يحفظ الامارات و شيوخها و اهاليها

----------


## ثريا 2014

الله يديم علينا نعمة الامارات

----------


## #..Lamar..#

اللهم يامن توكلت عليه وفوضت أمري اليه. اغمرني بتيسيرك وانفث في صدري الإنشراح. واجعل لي من توفيقك نصيب في كل خطوة يارب العالمين.

----------


## التورمالين

الامارات بلد محسود وهذي حقيقة
والخليج كله محسود 
الله يحفظ الامارات و الخليج من كل حاسد  :55 (11):  :55 (11):  :55 (11):

----------


## #..Lamar..#

اللهم اغفر لي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين و المؤمنات و المسلمين و المسلمات الأحياء منهم و الأموات الى يوم الدين #امين #دعاء

----------


## mouzan7mod

اللهم لك الحمد

----------


## #..Lamar..#

قال الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام
خذوا جنتكم من النار قولوا :
سبحان الله ، والحمدلله ، وَ لا اله
الا الله ، والله اكبر ، فإنهن يأتين يوم
القيامة ، مقدمات معقبات و مجنبات
وهن الباقيات الصالحات.

----------


## FARAH fifi

> up up up


 نعم الامارات بلد جميل اتمنى ان ازورها

----------


## غلآ نفسي

الله يحفظ اماراتي وشيوخها وشعبها

----------


## نور العين1

بارك الله فيج

----------


## اليامي مريامي

الحمد لله عنعمة الامارات يارب

----------


## ساره المدينه المنوره

:31:  :31:  :31: الله يحفظكم

----------

